# Eurotunnel Motorways to Dover



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello all,

Setting off for Folkestone soon.

I have searched and seen some traffic info for Dover but none for Eurotunnel.

We are setting off from up north should we go

M6, M42, M40, M25 via Heathrow to M20 or Via Dartford or...

M6, M1, M25 Darfford or....

Over th'ills through Chesterfield M1, M25 Dartford ???

Anyone know of any major delays?

Daughters will no doubt be throwing a Party at home!

Trev.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

M25 on west side between M40 & M3 is usually a bit busy after 4pm; don't know what time you're expected round the M25. If you come down the M1 there's less chance of getting snarled up by going east & using the dartford crossing (bridge heading clockwise) by going down to Folkestone - unless there's closures due to high winds :roll: . Easy run from M25 across to M20 and straight in to Tunnel entrance!


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

Depending where you're going from, but I still quite enjoy a run over to the M62, then A1, A14, M11, M25 etc - it always just seems a more pleasant run, especially if you're going on your hols!!!

Don't know of any holdups though, but you can check roadworks etc HERE. Operation stack is probably still going though :?


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Up north is a big area, but your route suggests north west. I would certainly avoid M1 junctions 11 to 6A due to the roadworks. A1 is good. I would avoid M25 southern section, if it is going to have a major accident it will be between Leatherhead and the M25.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Motorway*

Hi

Not sure where you are actually setting out from, but I would stick with the M6 and try to pass there before Birmingham spills out. Then the M40, M25 via Heathrow and on to the M26/M20. You save a pound on the toll too!

Not sure how that is mileage wise from where you are compared to the M6/M1 and Dartford Crossing.

A lot of roadworks at the bottom end of the M1 where the M1 and M25 meet.

Russell


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

Hi Trev

If it was I , (and i live in Kent) go M6 ....A14....M11...M25 DARTFORD
Bridge ......M20 

Looks like Stack is now OFF.....but double check.


Good luck and safe journey


Dinger


----------



## Smilo (Nov 2, 2005)

Alfa_Scud said:


> ....A14, M11, M25 etc - it always just seems a more pleasant run, especially if you're going on your hols!!!


On a few occasions we've found the A14 to be so cluttered with nutters that we came to thoroughly dislike it _unless travelling in the really wee small hours_ when it's a nicely rolling road and jolly useful.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> I would avoid M25 southern section, if it is going to have a major accident it will be between Leatherhead and the M25.


I agree! Unless you can travel that stretch during the night or between 10am and 2pm


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Operation stack is finished; Seafrance strike was settled on Saturday.


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

dinger said:


> Hi Trev
> 
> If it was I , (and i live in Kent) go M6 ....A14....M11...M25 DARTFORD
> Bridge ......M20


I also live in Kent, and travel the M25 daily, both sides. Personally I would choose the M40, M25, M26 and M20. Its all down to personal choice.

Doug


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Thanks*

Thanks Everyone,

Will Be leaving Manchester Around 4pm!

Fancy the Idea of a different route as the time will leave us in Birmingham for Tea time (again).

Might try that A1 Route, will have another look at the maps.

Trev.


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

If you can go cross country (A57 ? I'm no expert on this bit, but can imagine you are) to the M1 or all the way across to the A1, then you will definitely not have to worry about Birmingham.

Then the A14, beware 5 or 6 speed cameras, M11, M25, Dartford Crossing, M25 and M20. A14 is not motorway speed (largely because of the cameras) but it is a dual carraigeway and you can usually chug along nicely and its only about a 12 mile stretch. 

No question in my mind.

If the cross country bit is too much then it sounds like the M6, and Birmingham during the evening rush hour and A14 etc.

Enjoy your trip.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Good*

Sounds good to me, we can get over the A57 (or similar route, know the A57 is bad that time too).

thanks again,
Trev.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

We can hear the A14 from our house so naturally we take that route to the M11, we also listen to Radio 2 and get the road reports which help us decide which way around London to go before we get there. 

We are usually travelling around there at 6pm this is just how it works out for us, we book the Tunnel for around 10pm just incase we don't make it but have always got there early and get on the first available train, never actually caught our booked one.

We do have a detour to a favourite chippy for T as the children are starving by then having picked them straight up from school. If you choose the route with least congestion at least you are not sitting there thinking it would have been quicker to go the other way! 

Mandy


----------



## strathspey (Oct 30, 2005)

At present there is a large road-building project underway at the southern end of the M1, with many miles of 50mph limit and cameras.
I've always found a less congested route is to take the A43 from junction 15A on the M1 and join the M40. Watch out for cameras near Silverstone on the A43.
Good luck
Strathspey


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

From Manchester for me it would be M62, A1, a bit of A14, M11, a bit of M25, M20. 

But its down to individual choice. I have always found this the quicker, more comfortable route. (Except I don't have to do the M62 bit 8) )

Geoff


----------



## Smilo (Nov 2, 2005)

strathspey said:


> ...a less congested route is to take the A43 from junction 15A on the M1 and join the M40. Watch out for cameras near Silverstone on the A43.


That looks a neat trick, strathspey, but if heading for Dover do you still go clockwise once you've reached the M25?


----------



## julie798 (Jun 13, 2007)

*tunnel*

Hi

We went to the tunnel last saturday, left Manchester at 11.30 got to the tunnel at 4.10, no traffic problems, didnt pay the toll at Birmingham, we sailed through, we went down the M6 towards london M1 then M25 onto M20, we had to miss the last 2 junctions and go round because of the waggons parked on the motorway.
Nice easy route


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Thanks*

Hello Everyone,

Thanks for all your replies on the route.

We went via M60-M56-M6-M42-M40-M25 Anti-Clockwise-M20.

The M6 Signs were warning congestion junctions 10-8, we did not use the toll as I think £9 is a rip-off. We sailed through junctions 10-8 with not even a slow down.

Coming Back we decided against the usual and came

M20-M25-M11-A14-A1- up to Chesterfield, over and down into Stockport. Was nice to travel a different rout for a change and not via the dreaded M6. Think we may use this route more often.

Thanks Again,
Trevor


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

*Oh Dear!*

I think we may have oversold the M11 and A14 route  .

What fools we are. :roll:

The less people on the M11 and A14 the better for the rest of us :lol:

Glad it worked out well for you going and returning, but next time please keep to the dreaded M6 :lol:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Dover and Tunnel*

I am tripping off to the tunnel tomo for a 2050 crossing. Will go via the A1 and M11 from Harrogate to the M25. Not relishing the thought on a Friday! Will probably have to go early and get to the tunnel too early to avoid the worst of the traffic.

I shall cook dinner at Maidstone services!

R


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Hi 
There was major works on the A1 near Blyth and Clumber park (A614)
Made the mistake of hitting then tea time on a friday 
sheer hell

they may now be finished 
I,m sure someone will give us an update
Alan H


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*A1*

Hi

Sadly the roadworks are there for a bit - various stretches of the A1.

Whilst the M1 is three/four lanes, I prefer the A1 as it is shorter and does not bypass as many large towns and cities etc.

School hols though, so might not be too bad....ever the optimist

R


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Blyth is close to completion. The new road is marked out and I would think would be open within 2 weeks max.

The Clumber Park junction is now complete apart from some outstanding works at the end of the A614. The A1 at this point is now fully open and there should be no delays.

Geoff

ps don't tell anyone else about the A1 M11 route 8)


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi, Travel may not be too bad tomorrow, most schools are having their Easter holls starting on the 4th April for 2 weeks. 

Thats the Friday night we will be going down to the tunnel, ooohh the sheer joy  we usually do this at the start of school holls and not that much of a problem we have hit a little going round the right of London but not as much as round Dartford direction. 

Good luck and have fun
Mandy


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

Fatalhud said:


> Hi
> There was major works on the A1 near Blyth and Clumber park (A614)
> Made the mistake of hitting then tea time on a friday
> sheer hell
> ...


There was a 7 mile tail back from the Blyth turn off last Friday afternoon due to a broken down vehicle. We were there, heard about it and turned off cross country just before it started.

On the way back yesterday, no problems.


----------

